# Free online seminary?



## jckdymond55 (Jan 12, 2018)

Me and The Wife live from paycheck to paycheck her medical bills keep my working and us struggling at times. I dont blame her in any way. Though I would love a seminary education and cannot afford the tuition or to move to go to one. any ideas?


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 12, 2018)

Tnars.net
Thirdmill.org


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 12, 2018)

prbseminary.org

Founded by one of the current admins at TNARS.

The usual caution applies: check with your local session to determine if these sort of seminaries are worthwhile if you intention is to seek ordination. If you are only seeking personal growth and knowledge, these seminaries will do just fine.


----------



## jckdymond55 (Jan 12, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> Tnars.net
> Thirdmill.org


 I actually wanted to enroll in tnars but the church I was in at the time when I approached the elders about it one of them laughed and said "why do you need seminary you can learn way more here."


----------

